# بذكاء كيف تعاتبى الرجل



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

بذكاء كيف تعاتبى الرجل 

كيف نعاتب ولا نجرح؟!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





العتاب فيه صفاء النفوس والعتاب على قدر المحبة 
قول يتداوله الناس ، لكن العتاب لا يكون أسلوباً فعالاً إلا إذا استخدم
في الوقت المناسب ومع الشخص المناسب الذي 
يتقبل العتاب اللطيف بصدر رحب ..

وحتى لا نخسر اصدقاءنا من عتابنا لهم ، فيما يلي ست نصائح في هذا الشان :-

حدد عتابك : 





فلا يجب أن يزيد عتابك على حد معين ، ولا تحول
كلامك لنوع من التوبيخ ، ولا تكرر ما تقوله
ولا تلح كثيراً ، حتى لا يتحول كلامك لنوع 
من الهجوم غير المحبب . 

لا تتهاون : 





بينما لا يجب أن يزيد عتابك على حد معين ،
يلزم أيضاً أن لا ينقص عن الحد الذي يجعله
فعالاً ، فالتهاون أحياناً يؤدي إلى استسهال
الأمر من قبل صديقك ، ومن ثم يتمادى
في عدم مراعاة ما يضايقك . 

لا توجه اتهاماً مباشراً :






فلا يجب ان تضع صديقك موضع المتهم
، فتضطره للدفاع عن نفسة بطريقة تبدو
وكأنه يبرىء شخصه من تهمة مؤكدة ، فذلك
يوغر صدرة اتجاهك ، وربما تخسرة جزئياً أو كلياً ..


ضع النقاط على الحروف : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





عندما تعاتب صديقك حدد بدقة الأشياء
التى ضايقتك منه ، بمعنى أن تضع النقاط
على الحروف ، مع التأكيد عند عتابك أنك
باق على صداقته ، وأن عتابك ما هو
إلا من باب البقاء على الود القديم . .

كن مهذباً : 





فلا تستخدم أبداً كلمات خارجة عن الأدب
، وانتق ألفاظك بعناية ، حتى لا تحرج
صديقك فلا يعود ينسى كلماتك..

همسّه:






*.. العتـآب .. فنٌ .. وٍ**.. وٍذوٍق*






من قرائاتى على النت​
​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

برسالة على موبيلة 
او 
ايميلة 



مهمـا ،، تمــادى بالغيــاب وغــاب
لعـل وعسـى يمكن يجـي بكــــرهـ
عنــدي أمــل وفيه الرجا ما خــاب
مصير الأيام تجمعنا واشم عطرهـ
ولو فرقتنا الليالي وانسدت الابواب
يكفيني اعيش بـاقي العمر على ذكـرهـ






لو بغيت أكتب لك أشعــار
أكيــد ،، بـ أحتــار
ويمكن ما أقـدر
مدري أحـس الكــلام من بعضه يغـار
بإختصــار ،،
قـدرك من أي كـلام أكبـر







.. تطـري على بــالي أوقـات ..
لا ذكــرتها .. تشتعل ناري
.. الله يرحــم زمــان ٍ فــــات ..
يــوم كـان .. لحبنـا شـاري
.. رحـل عـن دربنا بـ ـسكـات ..
وما عـاد .. لوصلنا طاري
.. وان كان الحب الأول مات ..
يا نـاس من .. ياخذ بـ ثاري






حبـكـ فتـح للأمـل في حيــاتي ألــف .. بــاب
حبـكـ عـن العـــــالم .. ونــاسه يكفينــي
لو قلت ما احبـكـ انــا اكـــون .. كــذاب
مـن غيـر .. ما احكـي بـان حبـكـ .. فـ عيني ..
اهــواكـ ،، واعشقــكـ يـا سيــد .. الأحبـــاب
وابيــكـ .. حتى لو انـكـ ما تبينــــي






نعم ،،
أفكر بك .. كالعادة أنتي
وحــدك من يقتحم أفكــاري
ومن ســواك .. ومن غيرك
قـادر على التســلل .. إلى أعمـاق أعمـاقي
بكل حب .. غيرك أنتي
ملكتي كل شي ..
فقـط اطلبــك القليل .. من العشـق








تعبت مـن الفــراق اللي بـلا داعـي
وتعبت من الغياب .. اللي بلا اسباب
خـلاص .. بـ أرحل واعلـن وداعي
واعامـلك بالمثــل وابــدا بالغيــاب
على الله انسـى الهـم واوجـــاعي
واعيش بـاقي العمـر على ذكـر( الاحبــاب )






الغــــالي .. اللي سكــن ( قلبي )
طيفـهـ .. في بــالي دوم موجــود
شفت جــزرهـ مـدري متى مـدهـ
ومـدري متى بوصــالهـ يجـــود
الشــوق فينـي .. وصــل حـــدهـ
وكـل ليلـهـ .. شـــــوقي يــزود






إنتي بـ كفــه .. وباقـي الناس في كفــه
لأ .. ما تساوين البشر .. قـدركـ أكبـر
أحلـى كلام الحب قدامـكـ وقف صفــه
ماهـو كثير .. وربي تستاهلين أكثـر









(( كل الطـرق تؤدي إلى حبك ))
وكل درب ٍ .. صوبـك يودي
(( غصب ٍ علي إخترت حبك ))
ما هو بـ كيفي .. ولا بـ ودي






لـي صـاحب من يوم ما غـاب
غـــاب ..
الفــرح ويــاهـ
وحلمــي تــاهـ
من غاب ..
صـار الـوقت .. يمشي على هــونه
بــدونه
بــدونه دنيــاي .. حيـل مجنونــه





خــلاص ما عـاد .. احتمل كثر السكـوت
نـويت احكـي .. واعلنهــا بـ صــراحه
اخــاف يطــول الصمت وايــامي تفـوت
واتعب بعـد ما كنت ادور فيـك راحـه
انا مو بس احبـك وربي احبـك مـــــوت
وجيتـك ابي انسى هـم قلبي وجراحه





من يوم غابت .. عندي أيامي تساوت
جروحي زادت
وفرحتي قدام عيني تهاوت
وخطوتي تاهت
من يوم غابت
دنياي في عيوني
شانت ..</b>



​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

:smi411:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------



## nerooo_jesus (5 مارس 2010)

هــــــــايل يا اسميشال 
ربنا يعوضك كل خير حبيبتى


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*هو الموضوع حلو جدا 

الرب يباركك أختنا asmicheal
​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (5 مارس 2010)

*أموووووووووووووت ان في المواضيع دي:smil12: .. شكراً ليكي​*


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)




----------



## asmicheal (5 مارس 2010)

اهدى الموضوع 
للغالية 
التى احبها بحق 
التى سالتنى عن الاعتذار 








ملحوظة لو بعد كل دة لم يصالحك 
سبية يتفلق 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## zama (5 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل أووووووووى ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## Mason (5 مارس 2010)

_رااااااااااااائع جدا جداااااااااااا_
_عجبنى اوى _
_موضوعك دا يا قمر _
_لانة كتييييييييييييير مطلوب فى حياتنا_
_ربنا يعوض نعب خدمتك_​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع رائع وده مش جديد علي حضرتك
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## asmicheal (6 مارس 2010)

فية حل اكثر جراة 
بس ممكن  بسببة تتصالحوا 
فى القسم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه












​


----------



## cuteledia (6 مارس 2010)

*الموضوع حلو اووي
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------

